# Slipper List



## Berrak (Jan 26, 2008)

I have about 100 orchids. The collection incraesed from 2006 with
mostly Slippers.

*My Paphs*

1. Species

bullenianum - blooming now
callosum
gratrixianum - blooming now
godefroyae
heleneae
henryaum
x hermanii
insigne - spiking
lawreceanum - spiking
lowii - spiking
sanderianum
tigrinum
wenshanense

2. Hybride

armeniacum x vietnamense - blooming now
Bajazzo - spiking
Callossum hybrid - blooming now
Fanaticum
Grant Szabo
Harold Koopowitz
Ho Chi Minh - 2
Leeanum
Magic Lantern
Maudie "Vincolor"
Pinocchio - blooming constanly since Dec. 2002. Replanted one time
St. Swithing x Bodegomi
Unknown

*My Phrags*

bessae - spiking
longifolum x wallisii - spiking
Memorial Dick Clemens - blooming within some days
Olag Gruss
Sedenii - blooming now


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice list! At least one of those we can't even get here.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2008)

Good selection! I'll have to look up Bajazzo, I like that name, it grabs one's attention!


----------



## Candace (Jan 26, 2008)

Be sure to post pictures of your blooming plants.


----------



## Berrak (Nov 15, 2008)

*Updated list*

My Paphs

New = Red

1. Species

bullenianum 
callosum
gratrixianum 
heleneae
henryaum
x hermanii
insigne 
lawreceanum 
lowii 
sanderianum
tigrinum
villosum var. anamense
wenshanense

2. Hybride

armeniacum x vietnamense 
delenatii x hangianum
Ang-Thong
Bajazzo 
Callossum hybrid 
Dellaina
Fanaticum
Grant Szabo
Harold Koopowitz
Ho Chi Minh 
Leeanum
Magic Lantern
Maudie "Vincolor"
Moustasche
Pinocchio 
St. Swithing x Bodegomi
Unknown

My Phrags

bessae
longifolium
piercei 
longifolium x bessae ”Wings of Fire” 
longifolium x wallisii 
Green Hornet
Memorial Dick Clements 
Olaf Gruss
Ruby Slipper
Saint Ouen
Sedenii


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! Nice additions!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

Addicted!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2008)

Great collection! :clap:


----------



## Berrak (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wow*

On a Swedish forum I bought Paph delenatii and Paph gratrixianum (other clone than I have. The rest I got free of charge from the seller because she had not place for them :rollhappy: 

Olika kloner = diffrent clones


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Gee, free jackii x malipoense... Life is rough! oke: 



Berrak said:


> On a Swedish forum I bought Paph delenatii and Paph gratrixianum (other clone than I have. The rest I got free of charge from the seller because she had not place for them :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Gee, free jackii x malipoense... Life is rough! oke:



Delicious!!!! :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


Berrak, is that a fountain in the background? Looks really nice...


----------



## Berrak (Nov 24, 2008)

Its an indoor waterfall about 1,2 m high.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Yay, apartment/house growers!


----------



## Berrak (Apr 28, 2009)

*My Paphs* 

New = Red 
Bloming/Spiking = Blue

1. Species

bullenianum 
callosum
delenatii
gratrixianum 
gratrixianum "oter clone"
heleneae
henryaum
x hermanii
insigne 
lawreceanum 
lowii 
sanderianum
tigrinum
villosum var. anamense - wrong is a gratrixianum
wenshanense

2. Hybride

Armenii White x emersonii
armeniacum x vietnamense 
delenatii x hangianum
Ang-Thong
Bajazzo 
Callossum hybrid 
Dellaina
delenatii x hangianum
Fanaticum
Grant Szabo
Harold Koopowitz
Ho Chi Minh 
Kevin Porter
jackii x malipoense
Leeanum
Magic Lantern
Maudie var Alba 'Magnificum' AM/AOS
Maudie "Vincolor"
Moustasche
Pinocchio 
Satin Smoke
St. Swithing x Bodegomi - debated
Unknown
Wössner Vietnam Beuty

*My Phrags*

besseae
besseae 2
besseae flava
besseae dallesandroi
longifolium
piercei
sargentianum 'Red Baron x Oberhausen"
Court Jester grandiflora
Court Jester
Grande
longifolium x bessae ”Wings of Fire” 
longifolium x wallisii 
Green Hornet
Memorial Dick Clements 
Olaf Gruss
Ruby Slipper
Saint Ouen
Schroedeare
Sedenii
Unknown


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Are they all huge specimen plants Berrak?

You seem to have a real knack for growing huge plants:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 29, 2009)

very, very nice selection!!! Waiting for some great pics.! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice acquisitions. Yep. waiting for fotos! :drool:


----------



## Berrak (May 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Are they all huge specimen plants Berrak?
> 
> You seem to have a real knack for growing huge plants:clap::clap:



No its different sizes. I divided my big gratrixianum and insigne.
From gratrixianum I took 2 divisions and from insigne 3. They are though still big plants.

But I will soon put a 5 m2 green house in my garage. Then I will have more space for big plants.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Berrak said:


> But I will soon put a 5 m2 green house *in my garage.* Then I will have more space for big plants.



Umm, doesn't that defeat the purpose of a greenhouse?


----------



## Berrak (May 7, 2009)

Eric it will newer be hot there


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Um, do you have HID lighting in your garage?


----------



## Berrak (Sep 7, 2009)

Arrived from Wössner today:rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 7, 2009)

good buy!!!! cool F. Glanz plants! I think I have a cousin of your kovachii !!! Jean


----------



## Berrak (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Jean - I have replanted all now. No one had bad roots


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------

